# carlton ripping chain



## cowboyvet (Feb 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody has tried it and compared it to other ripping chains. It is all I've used so far and it cuts great for me with a nice smooth cut. It has every tooth fully intact at around 10* angle. I see most other ripping chains have 2 teeth with top plates then two with just the side plate or groovers. Is there any big advantage to one or the other? Has anybody ran both kinds to compare speed of cut and smoothness of finish?


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 2, 2011)

This was the last discussion on milling chain. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/151317.htm


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 2, 2011)

I run the Woodland Pro stuff Bailey's sells and I've been happy with it. I tried the grangberg chain and it seem to free up some power and allowed the saw to run at higher Rpm's. I didn't think it cut any faster.


----------



## pwoller (Feb 2, 2011)

I tryed it for the first time last weekend and was super happy with how well it cut and it was really smooth too.


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 2, 2011)

So is granberg the only factory chain with 1/2 the top plates removed? I've read the threads which were linked here but they just give name brands and not so much about what makes one chain different from the other. I've googled and have troubles finding good pics of these different chains (stihl, granberg, carlton, oregon, bailies, etc.) to actually see whats the difference between them. I guess the biggest thing I see from the old posts is they all cut at the same speed and smoothness if set up (filed) correctly for the wood your cutting?


----------



## mtngun (Feb 2, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> So is granberg the only factory chain with 1/2 the top plates removed?


I'm thinking the Stihl/Logosol shares the Granberg style ? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cowboyvet (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. I was thinking carlton was the only chain set up with all the top plates as to the reason I asked and started this post. I just have not seen all the other chains out there. So the biggest factor to cut speed is not the kind but the size? That leads to another question. Whats the longest bar 3/8 low pro will hold up to milling? I believe logosol uses it and makes special .050 bars for it. Can low pro hold up good on say a 60" bar?


----------



## mtngun (Feb 2, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> Thanks. I was thinking carlton was the only chain set up with all the top plates


Oregon ripping chain is similar to Carlton. And Woodland Pro is rebranded Carlton.



> So the biggest factor to cut speed is not the kind but the size?


You nailed it.



> Whats the longest bar 3/8 low pro will hold up to milling? I believe logosol uses it and makes special .050 bars for it. Can low pro hold up good on say a 60" bar?


Depends on who you ask. I'm using a 36" bar with lo-pro, and that's definitely pushing it. I have to baby it -- be careful while beginning the cut, and don't try to power out of a pinched bar. Otherwise, no breakages or excessive stretching ..... so far.

No way 60" with lo-pro, nor would I recommend lo-pro with a 120cc saw. 

Supposedly you can use 325 chain with 120cc saws up to forty-something inches.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 2, 2011)

i run 3/8 oregan 63 on a 60" 190 link cannon bar ,with a 088 . sure takes a lot of tension to keep it tracking ,i don't think 325 would hold enough hp


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

I have plans of setting up another mill with 325 .063 on a 42 inch bar this spring. I've been told that any longer than 45 inches the chain is hard to keep tensioned up. 

I have a firm belief that the granberg style chain has its place. If someone has to mill with say a 029 with a 20 inch bar. I think he should be running the chain with less resistance. 

The one thing I did notice was when I hit a nail. The granberg chain was just about destroyed. The Plow cutters bent really easy and splayed out all over the place. With the woodlandpro I've hit a few nails and have only ruined a few teeth at a time.


----------



## billstuewe (Feb 3, 2011)

I am using Woodland Pro 3/8 chain from Bailey on my 72" bar with a MS 880. I have only cut about 16 slices of this large Pecan but it worked very well. I cut the whole thing and had to sharpen only once and there was a bit of sand in the bark from dragging it out of the river.--
View attachment 170886


I have used this chain for years on smaller bars--36, 42, and 52".
I had bought a 25' length of the lo-pro from bailey and it did not work near as well as the Stihl lo-pro 63PM--(I use it as is w/ the 30° top plate grind and each time I resharpen I cut back 5° until I get to the 10°). Logosol chain is 63PMX, the "X" meaning it has been filed to 10° already but it is only available from Logosol and they get it from overseas


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

billstuewe said:


> I am using Woodland Pro 3/8 chain from Bailey on my 72" bar with a MS 880. I have only cut about 16 slices of this large Pecan but it worked very well. I cut the whole thing and had to sharpen only once and there was a bit of sand in the bark from dragging it out of the river.--
> View attachment 170886
> 
> 
> ...


 
If I remember right Didn't you cut it like a cookie? 

Your attachment didn't work. You probably have two http:/


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

I slabbed a stump once and couldn't believe how hard I had to hold back on the saw. The chain was a little dull and it fed so fast it was kinda scary.


----------



## billstuewe (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes it was a cookie cutter
I will try to post 2 more pics. I they do not open then someone will need to explain how to this simpleton. In the "manage attachments I click on the insert inline tab. I cannot figure out how to get a URL for the picture like in the old days.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's your pictures.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been using Carlton 3/8 .063 in full comp ripping chain (10 deg top plate) on a 36'' bar and 660,seems to work realy well,leaves a nice smooth finish and lasts well,this has been in nice soft green pine only so far.
I did try a Stihl 3/8 .063 full skip square ground ripping chain the other, day talk about self feeding,this thing realy bites in on the soft pine.


----------



## galde (Oct 5, 2011)

cowboyvet said:


> I was wondering if anybody has tried it and compared it to other ripping chains. It is all I've used so far and it cuts great for me with a nice smooth cut. It has every tooth fully intact at around 10* angle. I see most other ripping chains have 2 teeth with top plates then two with just the side plate or groovers. Is there any big advantage to one or the other? Has anybody ran both kinds to compare speed of cut and smoothness of finish?


 The Carlton ripping chain (A3EP-RP) which is not a standard felling/bucking chain that has been modified with ground-off top plate pairs and flatter top plate angles, but rather has purpose-built teeth designed for milling only, is no longer available from Stens. My most recent order (Stens Part no. 092-825) came back marked "discontinued, no longer available...". I can find it on ebay, but at retail prices, so I guess I won't be selling any more of it.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Oct 6, 2011)

In Ozz ya cant get any type of Carlton skip chain at all anymore bugger.


----------



## Herseim (Jul 7, 2015)

Really old thread but I just tried this Carlton chain on my ms660 with a 36" bar to mill white spruce. Wow. I was blown away. So fast and so smooth. I am hooked. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Boon (Jul 7, 2015)

am a bit bewildered, i have oregon & stihl chains and 1 carlton, every time I use the carlton I am sorry I put it on as it bluntens faster than the others. So far from the thread it seems no one else experienced this?


----------



## BobL (Jul 7, 2015)

It must be a dud chain - I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## Herseim (Jul 7, 2015)

I didn't. My bark was dirty too so I thought that would kill it. I was getting 16' in a few minutes. That chain rocks. I was using Pico before now. Carlton has a way bigger kerf but I'll take it for speed and smooth wood. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------

